# Abs



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

How many day can I work on my abs


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i suppose that depends on how hard you work them. they need to be rested like any other muscle.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I know but most boxers work abs each day


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Once a week for optimum recovery if you want good thick developed abs, bodyfat is the factor that allows the abs to show through.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Yes 80per cent is down to diet and 20per cent in the gym


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

boxers are different. i saw one video and the guy says only to do 10 crunches at a time but to do them slowly like pilates. you can find good videos on you tube about ab work for boxers.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I work mine 3times a week 2light and one really hard


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

give this a go


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I will bud


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

If you're training right, you'll be working your abs pretty much all the time in the gym anyway - ab exercises won't get you a 6 pack - training and eating consistantly will - I hardly do any direct ab exercises and i'm pretty happy with my abs. It's always really tempting to do heaps - i expect we've all trained too much at some point - just because a boxer trains abs every day doesn't make it a smart thing to do!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

But we are not all the same my abs are the best bit of my body as I don't put on a lot of fat but I don't gain a lot of mussel it just the way I am made xxx


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

There are many factors that come in to play when your after a good set of abs... The most obvious is bodyfat, as we all know quite simply the lower your bodyfat the more your abs will show through... Water retention can also blur the abdominals.

As far as training is concerned, its can very often depend on the individual and their goals! I personally never train abs but then I have enough depth in my abs to not have to train them, those with shallow abs may wish to train then to thicken the muscle so they are more visible, but u can over develope the abs so the protrude and give you that bloated look which nobody wants...!!! But don't forget you use the core muscles in many exercises.. Squats, deads, a lot of tricep exercises will also involve the abdominals!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

LBREED said:


> There are many factors that come in to play when your after a good set of abs... The most obvious is bodyfat, as we all know quite simply the lower your bodyfat the more your abs will show through... Water retention can also blur the abdominals.
> 
> As far as training is concerned, its can very often depend on the individual and their goals! I personally never train abs but then I have enough depth in my abs to not have to train them, those with shallow abs may wish to train then to thicken the muscle so they are more visible, but u can over develope the abs so the protrude and give you that bloated look which nobody wants...!!! But don't forget you use the core muscles in many exercises.. Squats, deads, a lot of tricep exercises will also involve the abdominals!!!


thats the first time ive heard anyone refer to shallow abs..

that makes a lot of sense.. london and his never ending search for his, for one lol..


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

It's a shame London couldn't walk away from an argument, he had to have the last word on things. He was such an active member and a walking advert for extreme aswell. You should offer him online coaching cal at a small fee, let's face it he wants your body lol in a bob sexual way obviously

I never work my abs, I find all the main compounds hit them, I have a very strong core from years of brutal judo training.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

i''ll start my search soon as adding a couple of pound of fat whilst eatting loads!!

hopefully wont bebto difficult


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Cathy said:


> If you're training right, you'll be working your abs pretty much all the time in the gym anyway - ab exercises won't get you a 6 pack - training and eating consistantly will - I hardly do any direct ab exercises and i'm pretty happy with my abs. It's always really tempting to do heaps - i expect we've all trained too much at some point - just because a boxer trains abs every day doesn't make it a smart thing to do!


boxers do a lot of silly things, like letting people punch them in the face.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Allenb said:


> It's a shame London couldn't walk away from an argument, he had to have the last word on things. He was such an active member and a walking advert for extreme aswell. You should offer him online coaching cal at a small fee, let's face it he wants your body lol in a bob sexual way obviously
> 
> I never work my abs, I find all the main compounds hit them, I have a very strong core from years of brutal judo training.


im kind of the same. i seldom work abs. dont think i have for years. i very rarely missed rugby training and that built them up along with loads of circuit training. i think lots of exercises engage your core. i always loved doing deads and squating.

my abs are so thick if i put a little bit of fat on they stick out (like now). i can imagine judo would be great for them.

i can take a punch in the stomache without tensing up cause theyre so thick. shame no one can see them for blubber.

pilates is also very good for them


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Had a half-decent abs showing about 12 months ago. I did do alot of ab training but i'd mainly say it was down to the drop in bf. I'm not sure if the bottom couple ever came out probably though. Does everybody have a full set of abs under there somewhere or do some people perhaps only have the top 4?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i think some lucky people get 8.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Think everyone's different on how their abs show, in my leanest condition my bottom 2 didn't show and top 4 were pretty well defined. Or maybe I just wasn't lean enough.

Interesting on the shallow abs thing, this would be the depth between each ab correct?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

That's exactly how mine were but never had bf checked so hard to know if I was quite low enough. Some form of cardio at least 4 days a week though so I doubt i'd have got much lower without hitting some form of pre-contest diet or something!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

SX Dave said:


> Think everyone's different on how their abs show, in my leanest condition my bottom 2 didn't show and top 4 were pretty well defined. Or maybe I just wasn't lean enough.
> 
> Interesting on the shallow abs thing, this would be the depth between each ab correct?


Yes that's what i ment mate when referring to shallow abs... For example someone with a lot of depth to their abdominals may give the illusion of having a leaner midsection that a guy with a lower bodyfat percentage who hasn't got quite the same ab development!!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Would this be mostly due to training and ab development only or is genetics a large factor too?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I knew this guy when i was younger he did no training whatsoever and his chest and abs looked like a well cut slim body builder so i would think genetics play a part also, i have been working my abs for a year now with varied exercises and just stick to weighted ones now once a week but i dont want to look like a bloater so i might just knock them on the head for now until i lower bodyfat to see what they look like properly


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

QUOTE=SX Dave;306052]Would this be mostly due to training and ab development only or is genetics a large factor too?

Yes mate genetics do play in big part... But that doesn't mean to say you can't change the way your midsection looks through training and most importantly your diet...!!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Abs are like finger prints no person is the same so u get what ur born with ?


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Had a half-decent abs showing about 12 months ago. I did do alot of ab training but i'd mainly say it was down to the drop in bf. I'm not sure if the bottom couple ever came out probably though. Does everybody have a full set of abs under there somewhere or do some people perhaps only have the top 4?


I have always thought my abs were ok, I used to be silly and do 1000 every other day with no real difference in appearance the top 4 were always on show and the bottom 2 only when I tensed up. Now the top 4 are on show and have become more outlined and it's simply down to training compound lifts, I hardly fit in abs into the routine. It's a big learning curve for everyone and until you come on somewhere like here see the results from others and take their advice is when you'll get where you want to be, I personally think it's very difficult for most of use to have all 6 showing as you BF% would have to be very low and thus not ab le to build a large frame all depends on your goals.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

for all ur abs to show u need 6% BF which is very hard to get


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i had that in 1997, pretty sure i still never had a six pack. i think my abs are better now and i dont even work them. i will start soon though.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

whats ur BF% now bud


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

when i was young we call the 6pack the holy grail of the gym and i know it was a long time a go thank u


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

about 15 % i think maybe a touch lower or higher.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i think iam up to about 12% now was between6 and 8 at one time belly look good then


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

post a decent picture up. i think someone, maybe dorsey done a guide to bdyfat on here


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, thanks for thinking I'm clever enough to do that but wasn't me...I don't think anyway!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

might have even been another forum. it was quite good


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i will post a picture once i tone a bit dont want to make ppl sick like i did with the eggs he he


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> i will post a picture once i tone a bit dont want to make ppl sick like i did with the eggs he he


Lol Meeky we were just worried you'd make yourself sick! Still dunno how you stomach them  but i guess i can't talk - i've eaten some weird stuff in my time!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

thank u looking out for me mummy lol and i will change it i alway listen to ppl that know more then me


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Meeky doesnt like chocolate but He'll happilly down raw eggs.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

just wait to the summer Tony Pang will be phone me to help him with his abs


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> just wait to the summer Tony Pang will be phone me to help him with his abs


lol you kill me


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

look at him again he is s**t hot


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

doggy said:


> post a decent picture up. i think someone, maybe dorsey done a guide to bdyfat on here


Think it was "Tall" that done this a while ago on here. About what shows at what % and terms etc.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

This one perhaps http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-health-sports-articles/24101-rough-guide-your-bodyfat.html


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

That's the one mate. A pretty good guide should be a sticky I think.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

i used to always train abs like i was obsessed. But now Ive not bothered! Been using winter to bulk up and starting cardio to drop abit of body fat at end of month. I'll see if not training them has made a differences at all by not hardly training them and relying on them being trained secondary!!

the line in middle is still there and after training back top two abs show.

Ill let you know how this approach works


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

I was shown an ab exercise in my gym by an instructor the other day, It was simply placing a step up box whatever they are underneath the head part of a bench thus creating an incline, getting on the bench with my arse right near the end and placing my hands alongside my head on the underside of the bench to keep me in place. With knees silightly bent lowering my legs to within a fraction of touching the floor and raise them up until my arse is just off the bench and back down slowly, He said it worked the lower abs good but f**k me that was 2 days ago and they are still sore and I always think of myself of someone who is pretty good at abs but these are def for me the entire ab area was really sore after 10, He said I can put another block under when I get better to create greater resistance so that's now in the routine once a week.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

that sounds a bit like a move you can do in pilates, but youve got to make sure your lower back is flat on the ground or bench, thats the really hard bit and go nice and slow.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

eglwys said:


> I was shown an ab exercise in my gym by an instructor the other day, It was simply placing a step up box whatever they are underneath the head part of a bench thus creating an incline, getting on the bench with my arse right near the end and placing my hands alongside my head on the underside of the bench to keep me in place. With knees silightly bent lowering my legs to within a fraction of touching the floor and raise them up until my arse is just off the bench and back down slowly, He said it worked the lower abs good but f**k me that was 2 days ago and they are still sore and I always think of myself of someone who is pretty good at abs but these are def for me the entire ab area was really sore after 10, He said I can put another block under when I get better to create greater resistance so that's now in the routine once a week.


sounds like soemthing from rocky 2 i think..

i can do these and they still kill my back..

they do hit lower abs but imo always go for the safest option..


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> sounds like soemthing from rocky 2 i think..
> 
> i can do these and they still kill my back..
> 
> they do hit lower abs but imo always go for the safest option..


Rocky 4 in the barn I do love my Rocky films.

I agree on the back front I can't say I felt any pain in my lower back when doing them and if you do suffer in anyway with lower back pain can't say this is for you but will say in all the ab exercises I have done over the years this hits them quicker and harder than any I have ever done.


----------



## huseyin143 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the post I was actually wondering about this, thinking I should be strengthening my core thank goodness I didn't work too hard at this, letting my laziness take over.

orange county personal training


----------



## evarg78 (Feb 14, 2012)

I hate working on my abs I prefer to do everything else before and postponed it to the end though I know it's really important


----------

